# Dalembert's improvement..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

After the trade for Chris Webber there were higher expectations, some were thinking we were better than we were, others came in from the outside supporting this team, and one didn't like the trade at all. We all know what role we were in, but instead of looking how this season is going. Let's look at the development of Dalembert since the trade.

Overall on the season he's averaging *7.5 PPG, 7.2 RPG, and 1.6 BPG*, since the trade his stats are *9.7 PPG, 7.8 RPG, and 1.4 BPG* in only about two minutes more a game (24.2 before, compared to 26.2 now). It's not an astronomical jump in stats like he had last year, but these changes are just as if not more convincing at least to me.

As of right now, you can tell he's more confident on the floor, and a lot of that might have to do with Webber telling Sammy to play his game. It's to the point where right now Dalembert's mid-range shot is falling more consistently than before, and he's playing his best defense of the year right now down the stretch. It's just too bad O'Brien doesn't realize that and work with Dalembert's obvious strengths on that end.

With he's playing right now, it's obvious that he's upping his dollars, it's just goes to wonder if he continues like this if the team will be able to benefit from it?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Well that's nice improvement along the season, but I had some high expectations for him this season so I still look at it as a failed season for Sammy. I was looking forward to a double double with at least two blocks and that didn't seem too lofty especially seeing how well he played last year in the last couple months.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Well that's nice improvement along the season, but I had some high expectations for him this season so I still look at it as a failed season for Sammy. I was looking forward to a double double with at least two blocks and that didn't seem too lofty especially seeing how well he played last year in the last couple months.


Well, it's pretty difficult for anyone to average a double double in 24 minutes of playing time.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Well, it's pretty difficult for anyone to average a double double in 24 minutes of playing time.


...and average 2 blocks the way Obie runs his defense


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Well, it's pretty difficult for anyone to average a double double in 24 minutes of playing time.


I assumed he would be getting more playing time too. With around 32 minutes I think he's capable of doing that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> I assumed he would be getting more playing time too. With around 32 minutes I think he's capable of doing that.


Seeing the improvement he's made in two more minutes of action since the trade, I think without a doubt he'd be averaging a double-double with 8 more minutes.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

True. 

His game can only get stronger with a healthy Webber in the lineup.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here are the numbers for Dalembert's last two games..

Vs Pistons: 11 points (5-8 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, 3 blocks.
Vs Raptors: 14 points (6-10 FGM-A, 2-3 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, 2 steals, block.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Here are the numbers for Dalembert's last two games..
> 
> Vs Pistons: 11 points (5-8 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, 3 blocks.
> Vs Raptors: 14 points (6-10 FGM-A, 2-3 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, 2 steals, block.


He has scored in double digits in 8 of his last 11 games


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

It is going to be very fun to watch Sammy reach his potential. This is one pick by LB that I don't regret.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

As of last night's game Dalembert's number since the trade took place (which includes the Knick game) are:

10.1 PPG, 7.9 RPG, 1.6 BPG in 27.2 MPG.

That's solid improvement in three extra minutes per.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Remember, one game he was in foul trouble and only played like 6 min.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> As of last night's game Dalembert's number since the trade took place (which includes the Knick game) are:
> 
> 10.1 PPG, 7.9 RPG, 1.6 BPG in 27.2 MPG.
> 
> That's solid improvement in three extra minutes per.


 I look at those stats and they scream Obrien is an idiot


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I look at those stats and they scream Obrien is an idiot


Like sliccat alluded to, there are some games where Sammy's minutes have been cut short due to foul trouble in this span. I'm not a huge O'Brien fan, but I can learn how to become one if the team keeps winning.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> I look at those stats and they scream Obrien is an idiot


I totally agree. O'Brien doesn't put enough trust in Sammy, which is a big reason why his improvement doesn't show up as much on the stat sheet. As many of you might know, I am a big fan of Dalembert, and think he's got the potential to put up to 18 pts a night along with 10 rpg.

With added minutes, more focus on the offense, and a polished low post game (work in the off-season), he'll become a much more complete center.

Cheers for Dalembert, he's going to be one hell of a player given the right opportunity and with a system that will actually work with him and have him get his points off of designed plays rather then pure hustle, etc.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I like Sammy, but 18 points a night is something I don't see him ever attaining. A lot of points he gets off of hustle because he doesn't have much of a go to move. His jumper is more consistent that it was before, and he has a baby hook that goes sometimes, but neither are good enough to feed him.

Also he struggles holding his position in the low post. He has room to grow, but he also has a ceiling at a certain point. 

He played great in tonight's game, but defensively he had three goaltendings, he needs to stop relying as much on his athleticism when going to block shots, and rely more on technique.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I am still of the opinion that he could easily be a 15 ppg player. Hes never been to the big man camp down in hawaii. The Sixers havent brought anyone in to teach him those nuances of playing in the post and I havent even gotten to the fact of Obrien not putting Dalembert consistently in position to succeed


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I am still of the opinion that he could easily be a 15 ppg player. Hes never been to the big man camp down in hawaii. The Sixers havent brought anyone in to teach him those nuances of playing in the post and I havent even gotten to the fact of Obrien not putting Dalembert consistently in position to succeed


From everything I've read, last season Alex English was the main reason Dalembert improved so much last year (aside from the added minutes when Ford took over).

I really think the NBA should have their own big man camp, because a lot of people like Dalembert would benefit by learning how to play the game, instead of relying on pure athleticism.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dalembert came back with an 18 and 15 game last night after a horrible game Vs Dallas where he was in foul trouble throughout. The one thing about Dalembert is that it looks like he regressed a little bit offensively, not too long ago he was hitting that midrange jumper showed signs of ability with his back to the basket but now it's like he can't do anything with the ball in his hands outside of putbacks and alley-oop dunks.

For a while he squared up perfectly and the shot went down, and now he's floating to his left. I mean Allen Iverson is the only player I know of that can consistently nail jumpers floating to the left, so hopefully Sammy fixes his technique.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I like Sammy, but 18 points a night is something I don't see him ever attaining. A lot of points he gets off of hustle because he doesn't have much of a go to move. His jumper is more consistent that it was before, and he has a baby hook that goes sometimes, but neither are good enough to feed him.
> 
> Also he struggles holding his position in the low post. He has room to grow, but he also has a ceiling at a certain point.
> 
> He played great in tonight's game, but defensively he had three goaltendings, he needs to stop relying as much on his athleticism when going to block shots, and rely more on technique.


Good analysis PP


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's some updated stats for Dalembert since the trade, two games where he was in severe foul trouble (Phoenix/Dallas) knocked down his averages a little.

So in 21 games since the trade Dalembert is averaging: *10.3 PPG, 8.4 RPG, 1.8 BPG* in *27.3 MPG*.

I think an encouraging sign here is that his minutes are consistently going up, before the trade it was around 24.2 minutes per and now in the span since it's up three minutes. Also in this time he's recorded five double doubles.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

and those 2 games (suns/mavs) we got blown out... we need sammy more than we need webber....for D and rebounds


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

mellow-dramatik said:


> and those 2 games (suns/mavs) we got blown out... we need sammy more than we need webber....for D and rebounds


I think the way the team is setup now, we need Webber more than any player not named Iverson.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed that Sam has never heard of the word "pass" especially in the paint. Last night was a good example, as he missed a shot with something like 10 seconds left. If he'd just passed it out, or held it, or called time out, he the ball wouldn't have gone to the bobcats.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

sliccat said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Sam has never heard of the word "pass" especially in the paint. Last night was a good example, as he missed a shot with something like 10 seconds left. If he'd just passed it out, or held it, or called time out, he the ball wouldn't have gone to the bobcats.


Yeah I saw that too, but we have to remember that he is still very young, and that will improve in time.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Time for another update:

Dalembert is now averaging: *11.2 PPG, 8.7 RPG, 1.8 BPG* in *27.3 MPG*.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Ever since March 15th, Sammy is averaging 14 ppg/11.8 rpg/2.8 bpg/1 spg on 52% shooting in all games (9) where he plays 30+ minutes.

EDIT: Not to mention that he has had 15+ rebounds in 4 of those games, a double double in 6 of those games, and in the past 4 of those games, he has had 15+ rebounds 3 times.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Ever since March 15th, Sammy is averaging 14 ppg/11.8 rpg/2.8 bpg/1 spg on 52% shooting in all games where he plays 30+ minutes.


Perhaps something to prepare seeing next season? 

I remember last season he was playing great at the end too, maybe he just steps it up a notch when he feels there aren't many games left to play in. If he could average that each month and with a healthy Iverson and Webber and an improved Iguodala. The Atlantic Division better be ready for us.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Perhaps something to prepare seeing next season?
> 
> I remember last season he was playing great at the end too, maybe he just steps it up a notch when he feels there aren't many games left to play in. If he could average that each month and with a healthy Iverson and Webber and an improved Iguodala. The Atlantic Division better be ready for us.


I could see him averaging similar numbers all season, he would just have to get consistent minutes *ahem*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

After watching the Nets game, it's frustrating to see how Nenad Krstic simply has a much better feel for basketball than Dalembert at this point. Sure Dalembert hasn't played basketball as long as Krstic, but Krstic came leaps and bounds during the season with his improvement, I mean this guy took over the fourth quarter Vs us. Krstic can pass, he can shoot, he has moves in the post, offensively.. I know, we know that Dalembert won't ever be like that accomplished.

I'll get an update on the stats, I'm sure they've dipped a little as of late. Sammy's still an intriguing prospect, just wish we had someone to work with him like Alex English did last year.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'll get an update on the stats, I'm sure they've dipped a little as of late. Sammy's still an intriguing prospect, just wish we had someone to work with him like Alex English did last year.


Billy King should hire TMack to do that.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

sliccat said:


> Billy King should hire TMack to do that.



TMack as in Todd MacCullouch? I don't think Todd would be the best man for the job. I think a guy like Mutombo or another strong defensive center would be best for Dalembert.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Billy King should hire TMack to do that.


Yeah, I think you're right. Todd MacCullouch wasn't the most physical center, but he had great footwork. I'm sure he'd make a much better Big Man coach than he makes a color commentator on radio telecasts.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I think Sammy needs to go to the Big Man's camp down in Hawaii this summer, and work on his post moves. He has all the potential in the world, keep in mind he didn't really work on anything this past summer (at least thats what he said in an early season report). Give him a drop step, turnaround jumper, and a hook and we're looking at a very good prospect.


----------

